# A Very Lashy Tutorial



## Dark_Phoenix (Apr 9, 2007)

Assets. I have 'em. They make lining my eyes impossible.
.................................................

Not those assets you pervert!!!

Lashes. Anyways, I don't wanna use fakies (I'd look like a drag queen, lol) so I made a tutorial based on maximizing natural lashes.
(note: ignore my neck in these photos... I tried a self tanner and I have scarring on my neck. The two don't mix)

Begin with a blank face:










Apply concealer where needed (Aveda Inner Light Concealer 2)





Blend/pat down (note: blended to death later)





Apply foundation (Aveda Inner Light Foundation 2)





Blend into hair and jawline until perfect





Apply eyeshadow base (HIP Eye Color Extender... it's almost clear)





Shadows used: Vanilla (2nd row to the right, 2nd), Petalescent (3rd row to the right, top) and Forgery (2nd row to the right, top)





Apply Vanilla to entire lid, Petalescent to Outer V, Forgery to Inner V





Should look like this





Use slanted Smashbox eyeliner brush to apply MAC Fluidline in Frostlite to waterline (fine/medium size line)





Looks like this





Apply Bobby Brown Gel Eyeliner in Cobalt Ink to lashline VERY VERY finely using a flat eyeliner brush (Stila 13s used here)





Looks like this











Curl lashes w/ Shu Uerma Eyelash Curler... hold for 15-20 seconds each... also! Make sure it alights with lashliner perfectly, or else you get funky creases:





Looks like:





Apply Maybelline Lash Discovery to lashes (one coat), and then wait five seconds and apply Clinique Lash Doubling Mascara (two coats):





Apply Nars blush in Orgasm... smile! Apply to apples of cheeks:





looks like:





Apply Mark LipInk in Pink Tease (it's a pink stain):





Apply MAC Lipglass in Bait (er... bad angle):





All done!!! Holding up bangs so you can see!


----------



## CubNan (Apr 9, 2007)

nice tut.  You've got a great natural color to your lips.


----------



## Ciara (Apr 9, 2007)

You have gorgeous lashes...thnx for sharing


----------



## c00ki312 (Apr 9, 2007)

your lashes are so gorgeous! im so jelous of you!


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Apr 10, 2007)

this was great, thanks!


----------



## Jacq-i (Apr 11, 2007)

How pretty! That foundation looks pretty nice, I love how natural AVEDA is. ^_^


----------



## dreaeluna (Apr 11, 2007)

great lashes


----------



## faifai (Apr 11, 2007)

Again, your lashes are so beautiful and doe-like! I also like the lightness of the overall look, it makes the lashes stand out without looking like you're really "wearing makeup."


----------



## breathless (Apr 12, 2007)

love it! thank you =]


----------



## pearl (Apr 23, 2007)

You have crazy nice long natural lashes! *is jealous*


----------



## Coqui (Apr 23, 2007)

I want your lashes!! Love it!


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 25, 2007)

great lashes...they even look good when they natural


----------



## mystikgarden (Apr 25, 2007)

GREAT lashes! A very natural look!


----------



## Scorpio (Apr 26, 2007)

This is so pretty...I have a question for you though. I have long lashes too...how do you not get mascara on your lid?? I feel like an idiot everytime I have eyeshadow on I manage to mess it up with mascara!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 26, 2007)

ur lashes are amazing!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Apr 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Scorpio* 

 
_This is so pretty...I have a question for you though. I have long lashes too...how do you not get mascara on your lid?? I feel like an idiot everytime I have eyeshadow on I manage to mess it up with mascara!_

 
I look down as I apply it, my mirror is tilted so I can apply it easily this way.


----------



## suzy_ (Apr 29, 2007)

so im basically super jealous of how long ur eyelashes are!! mann, let's trade!


----------

